# Bud Haffner mod 1



## houseofwool (Jul 8, 2013)

I know that Bud has many happy customer's on here and I am wondering which you have, the mod 1 or the mod 2?

I tend to cut at 1" which gives me a 4 oz bar, going to 1-1/4" would up it to 5 oz or so (I think).  I am leaning towards mod 1 which gives 1" bars, but am wondering if anyone out there has a mod 1 and what their opinion of it is.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm bumping this because I recently saw 805Soap's youtube vid about one of his cutters. I'm curious if anyone else has one.


----------



## kazmi (Jul 23, 2013)

I have the one that cuts 1" and love it! It is so nice to get evenly cut bars now. I've 'challenged' it once by waiting a little too long to cut and it still worked perfectly. I haven't had to replace a string yet so I don't know how easy that is going to be though. 

My husband bought it for me for Mothers Day and said that working with Bud was great. He answered all of his questions and even shipped it ahead of schedule even though Bud was buried in orders for Mother's Day.

Edit: just to clarify, mine is the Mod 2.  I just realized while posting about this elsewhere that I should have clarified which one I have.


----------

